

Ask HN: Review my webapp for expiring domains - mikerhoads

http://www.scoratic.com<p>It's a semi-curated list of domains that expire every day.  I'd like other people's opinions on how useful is it compared to other similar services.  Does the curation make things easier?<p>A brief explanation of the pretty basic rating system: It likes words, near words and wordlike words.  It also prefers short over long, .com over everything else and it hates hyphens and numbers.<p>I have used it to snag a handful of dictionary names with it.
======
proexploit
I think it's a lot better than many expiring domains services I've seen and
I've bookmarked it because of this. I agree with jay that search would be a
useful feature. I think most people who are looking for a domain have some
idea of what they want. I think the affiliate links to registrars is
completely fair but I'd still do something about the affiliate.godaddy and
essociate URLs (maybe scoratic.com/godaddy/123456 &
scoratic.com/snapnames/123456 with redirects?).

------
Loginid
I think that the curation is definitely helping - you can really see the
decline in quality of the results as you page through.

------
sagacity
Clickable:

<http://www.scoratic.com>

------
iworkforthem
I did love it if I can filter by .com/.net/.org domains, also a search feature
would be nice.. There's a lot of domains to go through, especially if done
daily.

------
ctb9
Great job. I found it immediately useful.

May I ask which api you are using? Your site has piqued my interest in
domains.

~~~
mikerhoads
estibot is the api I use

------
pokoleo
The only complaints that I have about it are that it's missing "next/previous"
buttons, and that it needs a redesign.

------
jay888
A search feature for expired domains would be useful.

